# Breathing rate



## GillianB (Mar 14, 2018)

Can anyone advise what the average breathing rate is in a 15 week old puppy, please? We have noticed Amber’s rate when asleep is quite rapid. She is asleep now and we have measured her rate at 140 and 120 per minute. Granted she was running around a lot 45-50 minutes ago, she has rested since and has decided to have a kip. Just wondered if this is normal, please?


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

It's possible that she is dreaming about running around which could cause that unless she's always breathing rapidly when she sleeps I wouldn't worry but I'm no vet. If you're worried maybe just give your vet a call and ask


----------



## GillianB (Mar 14, 2018)

Thank you cfriend- her breathing did slow down eventually, so it could have just been the earlier exertion. Obviously we seek the vet’s advice if it continues.


----------



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

I think this is a very common worry of new puppy owners  I was concerned about it with Dexter when he was that age, but after doing some looking around online it sounds like it's completely normal! He's 7 months now and it's levelled out to not be so concerning!


----------

